# Doe with swollen vulva



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

So I have a doe that was being picked on awhile back and got injured. I ended up having to seperate her from the herd. I was going to sale her as a pet but then I noticed that her vulva was swollen, so I figured she was pregnant. I decided to keep her and see. Well now its been 4 months. She isn't really big in the belly and has no udder. I got her this past winter with a buck and a boar doe. She and buck are pygmy. The boar doe kidded 4-5 months ago. 

Well this doe clearly has something wrong because her vulva stays swollen. It hasn't changed at all in months. She used to not be on minerals but has been for last month. She is back with the herd minus the buck but is getting picked on again. 

She rarely has her tail up so these pictures are the best I have managed to get. She doesn't like people much.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't see anything that looks abnormal.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Some are just bigger back there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok so would you recommend culling/selling her since she has ran with a buck for months without getting pregnant and since the other doe's want to kill her? She isn't the tamest girl and I rely on selling my kids and mini horses for extra income. If she isn't paying for herself she will have to go. But I'm hesitant to sell now that I've started free choice minerals and changed my herd managment (seperated the buck and feeding grain/alfalfa pellets/boss)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she isn't working for you, then I would sell her but disclose her problems.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have does with looser, almost puffy vulvas all the time. That is baseline for them. You should see them just before kidding!!!!!!

Only you can decide what to do with her. If you want to see what happens now that she is on minerals, give her a 3 months, or better yet, see what happens during the fall rut season. You can make your final decision knowing if she can cycle and be bred.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok right now the buck is seperated and I suspect I have 1-2 pregnant doe's. I plan on putting him back with the ladies in September or October. If any of the doe's are pregnant, they are due Sept-Nov. I will give her until Feb and if she doesn't show signs of being pregnant she will be sold. 

I'm supposed to be getting a Nubian in milk in two weeks. Also possibly getting a Saanen cross and a Lamancha cross doelings. And I'm looking at an Ober/Lamancha buck.


----------

